# 25$ Brinkman SnP



## div (Jul 22, 2009)

Picked this up on Sat from craiglist for 25$ big score....


----------



## grothe (Jul 22, 2009)

Congrats Div...nice job cleaning her up too!!


----------



## flowercitysmoker (Jul 22, 2009)

I take it those are before and after pics? If so nice clean up...


----------



## the dude abides (Jul 22, 2009)

Nice.  Heard you mention that on the radio show!


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 22, 2009)

Great deal and it looks really good with the new paint


----------



## billbo (Jul 22, 2009)

You dog! I have been looking on Craig's for months too! Nice score!


----------



## mikey (Jul 22, 2009)

Xlnt score, Div. Use it in good health


----------



## bigsteve (Jul 22, 2009)

WTG!!  That baby has character.


----------



## heliboydoesbbq (Jul 22, 2009)

Nice Score!! I found mine for 50 alass it was a silver smoker.. but the DEAL was the feel good part.. I too had to clean and paint.. and now I've had some real real good smokes with it.. GOOD work!!! 

Last week I "found" on CL a 700$ Oklahoma Joes  SFB smoker..
http://montana.craigslist.org/app/1259970649.html

 and in Boise CL a Gas New Brunfels smoker for 50$ !!!!! 
might still be there?> go look if your close!

GOOD WORK DIV!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tasunkawitko (Jul 22, 2009)

div - nice score and welcome to the club!

you're gonna enjoy that baby - it looks to be an odler-model smoke'n pro - one thing i see right away is the longer chimney/smokestack and the wooden shelf. this should be an excellent unit!

any questions, there are plenty of old SnP hands who helped me out - RIVET is one of the first that comes to mind but many others.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jul 22, 2009)

Great deal you got there kevin. She sure is sweet with a new coat of lipstick. Happy Smokin


----------



## beer-b-q (Jul 22, 2009)

Cool Beans on they smoker,  I use Craig's List all the time.  I got my Bradley Stainless Steel Electric off  Craig's list for $50.00 because the guy said it was broken and all it needed was a $4.72 piece that i got from Bradley.


----------



## rickw (Jul 23, 2009)

Nice deal, congrats on the new ( to you ) smoker. I looked forever on CL with no luck. Nice to see someone got a smokin deal.


----------



## rivet (Jul 23, 2009)

You certainly got a steal for that puppy, congratulations!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Very nice cleanup job, too. Looking forward to some inauguration q-vues!


----------



## azkitch (Jul 25, 2009)

Nice score, DIV. I'm jealous. I thought I was special. I got the same thing for $40. Heat shield in FB? I had charcoal grates for fb and 2 for cooking chamber, and the prev. owners had been grilling with K in the big box. The ash was 2" higher than the coal grates. Since then, I stuck a 24" chunk of 12" wide 3/4 X #9 expanded metal in my FB for the charcoal grate. Works incredibly well. I just can't get the temps below 300. Even with the damper door completely closed. Maybe because the last 3 cooks, the ambient was 113 ish...
Link to my mod http://www.azbarbeque.com/forums/sm...al-grate-for-smoke-'n'-pit/msg28157/#msg28157


----------



## div (Dec 3, 2009)

I need a fb grate like that


----------



## rickw (Dec 3, 2009)

Looking at your first pic I see you have the same kind of smoking buddy as we do.


----------



## squireribs (Dec 4, 2009)

Excellent find!!!  It should clean up nicely!!


----------



## raceyb (Dec 4, 2009)

great find.  I wish Craig's list had a search feature that allowed you to create search agents that email when something you are looking for comes up.


----------



## billbo (Dec 6, 2009)

Nice find Div!


----------



## div (Jul 22, 2009)

Picked this up on Sat from craiglist for 25$ big score....


----------



## grothe (Jul 22, 2009)

Congrats Div...nice job cleaning her up too!!


----------



## flowercitysmoker (Jul 22, 2009)

I take it those are before and after pics? If so nice clean up...


----------



## the dude abides (Jul 22, 2009)

Nice.  Heard you mention that on the radio show!


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 22, 2009)

Great deal and it looks really good with the new paint


----------



## billbo (Jul 22, 2009)

You dog! I have been looking on Craig's for months too! Nice score!


----------



## mikey (Jul 22, 2009)

Xlnt score, Div. Use it in good health


----------



## bigsteve (Jul 22, 2009)

WTG!!  That baby has character.


----------



## heliboydoesbbq (Jul 22, 2009)

Nice Score!! I found mine for 50 alass it was a silver smoker.. but the DEAL was the feel good part.. I too had to clean and paint.. and now I've had some real real good smokes with it.. GOOD work!!! 

Last week I "found" on CL a 700$ Oklahoma Joes  SFB smoker..
http://montana.craigslist.org/app/1259970649.html

 and in Boise CL a Gas New Brunfels smoker for 50$ !!!!! 
might still be there?> go look if your close!

GOOD WORK DIV!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tasunkawitko (Jul 22, 2009)

div - nice score and welcome to the club!

you're gonna enjoy that baby - it looks to be an odler-model smoke'n pro - one thing i see right away is the longer chimney/smokestack and the wooden shelf. this should be an excellent unit!

any questions, there are plenty of old SnP hands who helped me out - RIVET is one of the first that comes to mind but many others.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jul 22, 2009)

Great deal you got there kevin. She sure is sweet with a new coat of lipstick. Happy Smokin


----------



## beer-b-q (Jul 22, 2009)

Cool Beans on they smoker,  I use Craig's List all the time.  I got my Bradley Stainless Steel Electric off  Craig's list for $50.00 because the guy said it was broken and all it needed was a $4.72 piece that i got from Bradley.


----------



## rickw (Jul 23, 2009)

Nice deal, congrats on the new ( to you ) smoker. I looked forever on CL with no luck. Nice to see someone got a smokin deal.


----------



## rivet (Jul 23, 2009)

You certainly got a steal for that puppy, congratulations!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Very nice cleanup job, too. Looking forward to some inauguration q-vues!


----------



## azkitch (Jul 25, 2009)

Nice score, DIV. I'm jealous. I thought I was special. I got the same thing for $40. Heat shield in FB? I had charcoal grates for fb and 2 for cooking chamber, and the prev. owners had been grilling with K in the big box. The ash was 2" higher than the coal grates. Since then, I stuck a 24" chunk of 12" wide 3/4 X #9 expanded metal in my FB for the charcoal grate. Works incredibly well. I just can't get the temps below 300. Even with the damper door completely closed. Maybe because the last 3 cooks, the ambient was 113 ish...
Link to my mod http://www.azbarbeque.com/forums/sm...al-grate-for-smoke-'n'-pit/msg28157/#msg28157


----------



## div (Dec 3, 2009)

I need a fb grate like that


----------



## rickw (Dec 3, 2009)

Looking at your first pic I see you have the same kind of smoking buddy as we do.


----------



## squireribs (Dec 4, 2009)

Excellent find!!!  It should clean up nicely!!


----------



## raceyb (Dec 4, 2009)

great find.  I wish Craig's list had a search feature that allowed you to create search agents that email when something you are looking for comes up.


----------



## billbo (Dec 6, 2009)

Nice find Div!


----------

